# alfalfa into grass



## evan (Jan 22, 2012)

Good Evening everyone,
I was wondering if anyone has experience seeding alfalfa into grass. I was offered a field that is 90% grass with some alfalfa here and there. I was thinking of trying to mow and roll everything off and then going over it with my drill (ih 10 with double discs) and over seeding alfalfa into the field. We have plenty of soil mositure right now so i wouldnt be worried about it sprouting, i am a little worried about it getting out competed by the grass. I was also wondering about differnt share cropping set ups. I was thinking of offering to go 50-50 with the owners, with taking to cost of the seed and fertalizer off the top before the split. 
thoughts?
thanks
evan


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

In this area grass typically will take over the field choking out everything else if irrigated and fertilized properly so that makes drilling alfalfa into a grass field kind of impossible. Now many people go the other way and drill grass into alfalfa as the stand gets thin.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I doubt it would work now.The grasss would choke it out.You would have a better chance fall seeding it or early spring.Better odds yet just starting over.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

What type of grass is in the feild. We have an alfalfa brome timothy mix hay. We mix some alfalfa seed in with the fertilizer and spread it on the land to keep the stand thick. Over the last few years the hay has gotten thicker.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

Been doing this and it works ok but takes time to get established. A field that we over-seeded last summer is starting to fill in with Alfalfa now. Just finished second cutting and alfalfa content is probably at 20% and getting higher with every cutting.


----------



## terraceridge (Jul 21, 2011)

Alfalfa is autotoxic, which means that it releases a poison that hurts new alfalfa plants. I wonder if a 10% stand is thin enough that this won't be a problem. Someone more educated on this subject may clarify.


----------

